# Osprey and her little chick...(Eye level shot)



## EricD (May 5, 2009)

Osprey's finally had the little one (only one hatched this year). Shots are miday taken from the upper level of a parking garage. Chick is about 12 days old in these pic's.


----------



## Guido44 (May 5, 2009)

Nice!  Beautiful shots and birds.

dan


----------



## Art Photographers (May 5, 2009)

I  just found Ospreys in my neighborhood on Long Island. There nest is way up high on a Light post in a Park. There is no way to get them like you have. Incredible pics. Just a fabulous job.. Way to go!! I will try to get something Great for you soon.


----------



## Antarctican (May 5, 2009)

Nice ones, Eric!!  I especially like the first and third shots (look at the baby's tiny wings!)


----------



## K8-90 (May 5, 2009)

Awesome!

The first one is a cool moment, but I prefer the others with a more "natural" looking green background. I especially love the second.

Out of curiosity, do you have a zoomed out photo of the location? I just can't imagine such a large, beautiful bird being in a city!


----------



## Timinator (May 6, 2009)

Killer Pics Eric!


----------



## ClarkKent (May 6, 2009)

Well done Eric.


----------



## Jim Stafford (May 6, 2009)

Dang Eric, I want to hang with you for a while, your portfolio must be amazing, great shots


----------



## Photoadder (May 6, 2009)

UUU last one is just great!


----------



## Patricia (May 6, 2009)

The pictures are really beautiful. Nice colours and sharp. Whish I could take pictures like that.

Patricia


----------



## EricD (May 6, 2009)

K8-90 said:


> Awesome!
> 
> The first one is a cool moment, but I prefer the others with a more "natural" looking green background. I especially love the second.
> 
> Out of curiosity, do you have a zoomed out photo of the location? I just can't imagine such a large, beautiful bird being in a city!



*Focal Length 32mm from top of Parking Garage
*


----------



## LuckySo-n-So (May 6, 2009)

Whatever happened with the Bald Eaglets?  I was enjoying watching their progress.

And as always, stunning photos, Eric.


----------



## EricD (May 6, 2009)

LuckySo-n-So said:


> Whatever happened with the Bald Eaglets?  I was enjoying watching their progress.
> 
> And as always, stunning photos, Eric.




Got some of those coming!!! THe Eaglets are getting ready to take flight any Day! 
This Osprey nest is also a clean shot...so I must take advantage of it while the action is good!!


----------



## K8-90 (May 7, 2009)

EricD said:


> *Focal Length 32mm from top of Parking Garage*


 

Cool, thanks!

I'm going to have to keep my eyes peeled for giant nest in my area now. Not a place I would normally look to take wildlife pics at, but hey!


----------



## polymoog (May 7, 2009)

Wonderful pics as always


----------

